# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Connexion sur poste standard

## remybensaid

Bonjour

Je poste cette discussion ici aussi car elle concerne PB et SYBASE

Je dois dployer une appli crite en PB 11.5 pour une interface avec une base Sybase 15.0.3 sur des postes qui ne contiennent pas PB ni forcment un client Sybase et dont leur utilisateur n'est pas admin
(impossible de modifier les variables d'environnement PATH et autres)

J'ai install la quasi totalit des DLL powerbuilder (lib*.dll, PB*115.DLL, ...) dans le rpertoire de l'executable
Mais l'appli ne se lance toujours pas

-1- Faut il obligatoirement un client Sybase sur le poste pour faire fonctionner une appli PB ?
Si non quelles DLL Sybase ou PB dois je ajouter ?
Si oui ce client est il en libre diffusion ou est il soumis  une licence ?

-2-apres tests j'arrive pas  lancer mon appli
Le message d'erreur obtenu est "Unable to initialize Client Library Context"
(cf piece jointe)
Que veut dire ce message ?
Dois je ajouter une dll ou lancer un client quelconque ou ..... ?
Pourtant sur le poste o je teste l'install il y a sybase central et DSEdit

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## augustin.gagner

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si vous avez trouv une rponse  votre question.
Oui, il faut installer le client sybase sur le poste client pour pouvoir excuter les application PB
Bonne continuation.

----------

